# What trans fluid of should i run in my beat O2M Sspeed?



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

What trans fluid of should i run in my beat O2M Sspeed? 

The transmission has *170k* on it and i can hear slight syncro noise when shifting into second gear and it just shifts rough over all. I'm wondering what trans fluid i should run? I'm hoping there is a fluid that will quite/preserve the syncros. 

I'm currently considering amsoil gl-4 or one of redlines oils any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

AMSoil GL-4 is pretty much the best. Usually, I recommend Syncromesh, which is a good bit thinner. Great product if you live in cold weather. Cheap too. 

Otherwise, you know the drill.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

Apexxx said:


> AMSoil GL-4 is pretty much the best. Usually, I recommend Syncromesh, which is a good bit thinner. Great product if you live in cold weather. Cheap too.
> 
> Otherwise, you know the drill.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

Apexxx said:


> Syncromesh



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

had no issues running Amsoil MTG on my old 02J. tranny worked fine, even cold winter mornings on weekend excursions at Vermont for the ski/snowboard season

for VW oils...

around 2004... VW switched from G050 (which was a synthetic GL-4 oil) to G052, a super thin conventional oil (which works great in the winter, for my 02Q tranny).

since then, the G05# has been replaced by G060 & G070.... which G070 sort of replaces G052 (G060 replaces G050).


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> had no issues running Amsoil MTG on my old 02J. tranny worked fine, even cold winter mornings on weekend excursions at Vermont for the ski/snowboard season
> 
> for VW oils...
> 
> ...


thanks for the input :beer:


----------



## BrutalDictator (Jun 28, 2012)

I intend to rely on his info. imo, the OE MTL system is a mess.


----------

